

Ask HN: Abandoned ideas, domains, projects? - abyssknight

My domain registrations are up for renewal for a few of my forgotten side projects, and it popped into my mind, "What am I going to do with these?"<p>Do you have any abandoned projects? If so, what are you going to do with them?
======
bgnm2000
I own menumunchies.com - at one time it was making $, had good traffic. People
still use it, but I have no time to run it. At this point in time, I'll
consider it a piece from my portfolio.

I also have a bunch of domains for side projects - those I usually hold on to,
just in case I have time. Granted, there's always sedo.com as a good
placeholder.

~~~
bgnm2000
following abyssknight's lead I have the following:

(some used to be full sites, some were just because I liked the name, and some
were for projects I planned but fell by the way side)

* bgnm.com

* bigjibs.com

* billero.com

* bkexp.com

* boardingnation.com

* bubblerr.com

* costli.com

* divbill.com

* doldr.com

* elsewher.com

* guzzed.com

* fuelrr.com

* fourbean.com

* infilter.com

* revveo.com

* roqem.com

* shiftbase.com

* tabalizer.com

~~~
dnsworks
Costli.com would be an OK domain for building up a comparison shopping site.

~~~
bgnm2000
Yea, I don't think there are enough of those ;)

------
abyssknight
Personally, I'm sitting on:

    
    
      * MeetTheDress.com
      * tweetfrag/fragtweet.com
      * hackmyjob.com
    

If anyone wants to pick one of those projects up and run with it, I'd be happy
to part with them.

That last domain has put me through at least 3 or 4 ideas, and nothing has
really jumped out at me. That's probably the only one I'd hate to lose, but at
this point I'm not sure what I'd do with it.

~~~
dnsworks
Just let them expire. These are bad domains.

~~~
abyssknight
That's exremely blunt, and unfactual. I'm not saying they're great domains,
but to preclude their worth before anything has been built is rather crazy. To
each their own.

Now, as far as what has been _built_ :

TweetFrag/FragTweet

This started as a notification service so my friends and I could meet up in
online games. I built a quick Ruby on Rails application using Twitter's oAuth
to connect and send out game details. It wasn't anything mind boggling, but
the concept worked.

MeetTheDress

This one was for my wife, since she's practically obsessed with clothing. She
wanted a site where she and her friends could post photos of themselves all
wearing the same outfit. The idea being that others could see how the outfit
looked on different body types. What can I say, I'm not that enthusiastic
about clothes? :)

HackMyJob

Bought this domain on a whim. I had started a job board that was integrated
with HN. I still have the code somewhere, but being that I was just learning
Rails its hacky and borderline unpublishable. The other idea for this, which a
friend of mine suggested, was a site for job automation scripts and hacks.

There, substantial evidence of _actual_ projects that actually suit the
domains they were built for.

